# Release 2005.1

## kaio

Come da topic. A quando?

----------

## Kernel78

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Come da topic. A quando?

 

Non ne ho la più pallida idea ma mi incuriosice la tua richiesta...

Come mai vuoi saperlo ?

----------

## X-Drum

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> [...] mi incuriosice la tua richiesta...[...]

 

idem per me: le nuove release le prelevo solo per avere un livecd

aggiornato sotto mano (sempre che sia migliore del precedente)

per il resto il concetto di release sotto gentoo è molto relativo,

dato che abbiamo la possibilità, in qualsiasi momento, di balzare

all'ultima release della distro con un 

```
emerge sync && emerge -uD world
```

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> dato che abbiamo la possibilità, in qualsiasi momento, di balzare all'ultima release della distro

 

C'é gente che usa i GRP per via della linea telefonica non ecessivamente prestante  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> C'é gente che usa i GRP per via della linea telefonica non ecessivamente prestante 

 

giusta osservazione  :Razz: 

anche se i grp al momento lasciano un po a desiderare,

quelli contenuti nelle varie release unitamente agli stage

sono un buon punto di partenza 

/me sucube della rete, staccatemi il doppino e mi ammazzo

----------

## emix

Da roadmap dovrebbe uscire entro il mese di luglio.

----------

## silian87

Beh io lo vorrei sapere per l'installer grafico... non che voglia usarlo di persona.. ma molti amici andrebero meglio con quello.

----------

## Apetrini

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Beh io lo vorrei sapere per l'installer grafico... non che voglia usarlo di persona.. ma molti amici andrebero meglio con quello.

 

anche io vorrei sapere la storia dell'installer grafico....che offre la possibilità di salvare un file di configurazione con tutti i passi che ho fatto per metter su il sistema,i file di configurazione gia pronti e quant'altro, agevolando cosi le future installazioni.

Ma secondo voi si potrà fare una cosa del genere o è solo fantascienza?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

???? io ero rimasto che l'installer grafico era un progetto non ufficiale in pre-pre-pre-alpha.....  :Shocked: 

----------

## knefas

Beh, i  temi dello splash sono usciti...appena posso li provo  :Smile: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Ma l'installer grafico si basa su uno già esistente (tipo yast o anaconda)?

----------

## X-Drum

dovrebbe essere basato su anaconda

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

praticamente diventa una vidalinux!

----------

## X-Drum

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> praticamente diventa una vidalinux!

 

uhm boh,

guarda spero di si ma occhio....

spero solo che il versante GRP+installer venga sviluppato

per facilitare e velocizzare le installazioni minime

(per coloro sono attirati da gentoo ma vogliono una installazione rapida)

per il resto preferirei vivamente vedere il canale "a manina" preservato  :Razz: P

----------

## SilverXXX

Non penso che il metodo "a manina" verrà mai tolto, sarebbe contro la filosofia gentoo di poter essere liberi.

----------

## Kernel78

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> per il resto preferirei vivamente vedere il canale "a manina" preservato P

 

Penso proprio che manterranno cmq la classica libertà di scelta  :Wink: 

Anche l'esistenza di genkernel non ha mica spodestato la compilazione "a manina"  :Laughing: 

Direi quindi che si possono dormire sonni tranquilli (al massimo continui ad usare il livecd 2005.0  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## X-Drum

ovviamente lo spererei era una provocazione  :Twisted Evil: 

asd asd una cosa del genere non avverra mai 

(esclusione di una modalità in favore di un altra)

perche' appunto cozza con alcuni dei principi fondamentali

del progetto

cmq scherzi a parte spero in un installer per il motivo indicato

prima, ovvero avere e fornire a tutti coloro che lo volessere

anche un metodo per un kickstart meno faticoso...

(oddio ho detto kickstart..........redhat asdf)

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Il tizio di Vidalinux era partito con il progetto Ananconda for Gentoo.

Io ho scaricato le 4 versioni (P2,P3,P4,Athlon), ora in rete non ve n'è più traccia.

Peccato (non me ne voglia...) che poi abbia deciso di proseguire creando Vidalinux ed abbandonando questo progetto.

Praticamente ti installavi una Gentoo stage 3 con qualche click su Anaconda.

Una figata!  :Laughing: 

Sul sito di Vidalinux mi sembra che lui rilasci ancora il codice di Anaconda per Gentoo.

Sarebbe bello se qualcuno continuasse ed mantenesse aggiornato quello.

Io sinceramente mi scocciavo un po' a fare le installazioni da zero, ma ora ho imparato a farmi gli stage4 e vado via che è un piacere...

Però sono dell'idea che un'installer grafico (mi accontenterei di una roba ncurses alla Debian) aiuterebbe Gentoo a scrollarsi di dosso, se non del tutto, almeno gran parte dell'etichetta di distro difficile da usare...

Un attimo.

Ma voglio davvero che Gentoo possa essere concessa ai comuni mortali?!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## otaku

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> Ma voglio davvero che Gentoo possa essere concessa ai comuni mortali?! 

 

Sarò egoista, ma spero vivamente che rimanga una distribuzione di nicchia, della serie pochi ma buoni  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## emix

Eventualmente ecco qualche screenshot  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

wow c'è pure dialogfe  :Cool: 

ecco quello è il tipo fe che mi interessa

----------

## xchris

 *emix wrote:*   

> Eventualmente ecco qualche screenshot 

 

sembra ben fatto... anche se non lo usero mai  :Laughing: 

se Gentoo non avesse l'installazione "manuale" sarebbe una grave pecca in quanto la maggior parte delle mie installazioni nascono in chroot ad altre distro che vengono poi piallate  :Twisted Evil: 

ciauz

----------

## oRDeX

Però! mi piace   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *xchris wrote:*   

> sembra ben fatto... anche se non lo usero mai  

 

beh dai... una volta magari si... come community bisogna supportare le iniziative

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Che figata!! Appena lo rilasciano ci sarà una vera e propria invasione di nuovi utenti su gentoo  :Smile: 

Cmq concordo con xchris: fare l'installazione a mano è molto più divertente [e per i novizi mooolto più educativo di qualunque anaconda serpente o altro rettile  :Wink:  ] e poi vuoi mettere:

un CD vergine, 50cent con mastercard

una connessione veloce 25  al mese, con mastercard

```
XBOX modules loaded
```

 al termine del boot ed accorgersi che stai bootando su un server IBM con GentooX: NON HA PREZZO!!!!!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> XBOX modules loaded
> ```
> ...

 

ahhahahah

sfotti sfotti  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

ciauz  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

beh c'ero anch'io: non ridevo di certo di te, ma con te!

Cmq è stata spettacolare  :Wink: 

Quando avrò messo in piedi il mio imap poi ti raccontrò: credo mi divertirò molto...

----------

## matttions

wewewewewewe!!

E' talmente bello che quasi quasi lo provo  :Smile: 

P.s.: ma la domanda Ã¨.... funziona?

ma che fÃ  ... carica un server X per partire con l'installazione..?

poi nn ho capito bene come la compilazione del kernel si risolva...

cioÃ¨ sono tutte fighettino grafichetto poi mi trovo davanti a cosa a gconf?

a menudialog?

e che spunto?

ed lspci da dove lo lancio?

Mah...

sarÃ  dura..

gentoo Ã¨ talmente well-organized che o la cpaisci subito..

oppure sputtanerai tutto.

dubbi.. :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> e poi vuoi mettere:
> 
> un CD vergine, 50cent con mastercard
> 
> una connessione veloce 25  al mese, con mastercard
> ...

 

asdf chi me la da la mastercard

----------

## golaprofonda

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Salve gente!!

Ho una question per voi..avete presente il famoso installer (grafico o testuale) che doveva comparire in una "prossima" release di gentoo?

Sapete se la 2005.1 in uscita ad agosto lo adotterò?

Se si si tratterà di un installer riciclato (anaconda-YaST) o nuovo di pacca?

grazie in anticipo:wink:

----------

## emix

Se n'è parlato qualche topic fa. Qui ci sono tutte le informazioni del caso.

----------

## X-Drum

prox volta usa la ricerca prima di aprire un nuovo 3d  :Razz: 

edit: benvenuto sul forum!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

Ho fatto il merge del topic con questo in cui ne parlavamo  :Wink: 

golaprofonda, benvenuto nel forum  :Smile: 

----------

## golaprofonda

Grazie.. :Very Happy: 

Scusate ma non l avevo trovato..

cmq mi piace troppo questo forum..è organizzato molto bene  :Cool: 

ho visto gli screen dell intaller..sembra fico..cmq dubito che comparirà nella 2005.1..

in più cè il dubbio della configurazione del kernel  :Question: 

----------

## RexRocker

approfitto per fare una domanda: ma se io voglio gentoo installata in tempi brevi non basta che uso uno stage 3 e poi eventulmente ricompilo tutto con emerge -e world?

In questo modo sono subito operativo e quando poi eventualmente ho tempo ricompilo tutto.

Non ci sono controindicazioni vero?

ciao

Rex

----------

## knefas

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> approfitto per fare una domanda: ma se io voglio gentoo installata in tempi brevi non basta che uso uno stage 3 e poi eventulmente ricompilo tutto con emerge -e world?

 

Si, credo non ci sia nessuna controindicazione. 

Cmq qui e' OT  :Smile:  e se cerchi trovi qualcuno che ne ha gia' parlato sicuro...buona installazione  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Vai tranquillo rex, ho fatto sempre così e non mi ha mai fatto una piega il sistema

----------

## otaku

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> Non ci sono controindicazioni vero?

 

forse l'unica cosa è la caterva di file che etc-update ti dice che sono da aggiornare hehehe

cmq basta controllare i file che sai di aver toccato, poi per il resto "-5" senza pietà  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> beh c'ero anch'io: non ridevo di certo di te, ma con te!
> 
> Cmq è stata spettacolare 
> 
> 

 

Questa chicca non l'ho mai saputa  :Very Happy: 

Chi sarebbe così gentile da manrmi un resoconto in PVT 

 :Laughing: 

----------

